# Red Mountain Kitchen Range



## Sstewart (Jan 2, 2018)

What were the models of the kitchen ranges? I have one with Red Mountain J on the oven door. I can’t find any info on this particular stove.


----------



## mark cline (Jan 4, 2018)

Pictures?


----------



## Sstewart (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## Sstewart (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Sstewart (Jan 5, 2018)

Does anyone have any information on this stove? I can’t find anything about it! I hear crickets!


----------



## begreen (Jan 5, 2018)

That's a real beauty. It appears to be in great condition. From what is showing this looks like a coal burning stove.

Birmingham Stove and Range made Red Mountain cookware. This stove looks like the compliment to that line. Birmingham became the more recently known Atlanta Stove Works.
http://www.bhamwiki.com/w/Birmingham_Stove_&_Range_Company


----------



## Sstewart (Jan 14, 2018)

I have yet to find a stove like this. Anyone care to guess at it? Does the J have anything to do with the Jones family? It has 16-36 cast into the top,and all parts of the base. Is it rare? Is it junk? Do I need to call American Pickers? (That’s a joke..BTW.)


----------

